# Time zone



## traveller (Oct 17, 2010)

Where the heck is Canonrumors hosted? The time clock shows 02:40 AM on Monday 18th October as I write. My watch says 1940hrs British Summer Time (GMT +1) on Sunday 17th October, which puts Canonrumors in Central Russia, the Far East or Western Australia. Funny, because I thought that you were Canadian!


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 6, 2010)

I think they have been looking to hire a webmaster who can work out some of the bugs and smooth out things a bit. It is probably pretty low on the list of fixes.


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 6, 2010)

The server clock is probably wrong. I had the same issue building a page for personal use. I built a comment system, but the clock on the posts was off. They will have to shoot an email to the server owners.


----------

